# Gaboon Viper in Zambia



## salebrosus (Sep 10, 2008)

More photos from Zambia.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 10, 2008)

ohhh my god I want one. What an awsome snake - Im in love


----------



## callith (Sep 10, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## cooper123 (Sep 10, 2008)

weird looking head lol


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 10, 2008)

I've always loved their pattern, it looks like its unnatural. 

They are such a cool snake


----------



## colt08 (Sep 10, 2008)

fastest striking snake and longest fanged snake in the world


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

I never get sick of these  This is the most recent one I saw (obviously a captive, not wild).







Oh, in case anyone saw the Komodo thread, um, I think it's an elapid, right?


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 10, 2008)

Simply stunning Sdaji - they are an awesome creature


----------



## geckoman1985 (Sep 10, 2008)

how cute but wouldent sleep with it lol


----------



## bundy_zigg (Sep 10, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I never get sick of these  This is the most recent one I saw (obviously a captive, not wild).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hahaha really, I would never have guest - thanks for teaching me that


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 10, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> hahaha really, I would never have guest - thanks for teaching me that



I'm sure you'd have guessed eventually. You're welcome.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Omg i love them!! So jealous


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 11, 2008)

I love Bitis.. They are all amazing. If I lived overseas I would specialise in vipers, they are just awe inspiring animals..


----------



## KaaTom (Sep 11, 2008)

That snake is totally amazing


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, that pattern looks like it's been drawn on using drafting tools! Amazing!


----------



## Lars K (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pictures of a stunning viper!!!


----------



## fishead (Sep 11, 2008)

Sexy snakes hey. 
I'm sure this is one of Sdaji's cryptic tests but aren't elapids fixed fanged? Gaboon vipers are viperids with folding/retracting fangs?


----------

